# Necesito esquema de un convertidor de 6 Vcc a 12 Vcc - I,3 A



## pacoporti (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola,un saludo.Necesitaria el esquema de un convertidor para conectar a una bateria de 6 V.cc. y que proporcionara una salida de 12-14 Vcc. y una intensidad de al menos 3 A.
He estado viendo algunos circuitos ya publicados,pero proporciona poca intensidad de salida.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Oselete (Oct 19, 2008)

puede que me equivoque.. pero creo que lo que quieres hacer es un tanto complicado, la unica forma que conozco de elevar la tensión es con un transformador.. o con reguladores pero necesitarias de todas formas otra tensión mas alta. Con un transformador tampoco puedes pq en continua no funcionan, necesitarias un inversor, un transformador y un rectificador.. que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, que tampoco soy un experto. Saludos a todos


----------



## El nombre (Oct 19, 2008)

puedes hacer un doblador de tensión. Uiss!
El problema es la intensidad.
Hay circuitos integrados que son especificos para ello. y creo recordar que ya se trato el tema. Usa a Fogonazo. Estoo... Usa lo que dice Fogonazo. "El buscador del foro"


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2008)

Lo más efectivo sería una fuente switching, como las que se usdan en Car Audio, con alguna modificación, claro. Hay muchos circuitos de esas en el foro, se llaman SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply)
Otra solución: ¿no podés poner 2 baterias de esas en serie? Si podés hacer eso, problema resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## Escorpio2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola El nombre, seguro que te habías olvidado que con continua no se puede hacer ningún doblador.

El circuito que pide pacoporti es clásico, la entrada de 6V alimenta a un oscilador, es decir, la continua se convierte en alterna, después se eleva con un transformador a la tensión deseada y se vuelve a rectificar para convertirla en continua. Facil ¿no?

Es verdad que para esa intensidad de salida no es fácil encontrar esquemas.
Si encuentro alguno te lo diré.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2008)

muy cierto...

a esa intensidad no hay.... al menos yo nunca he visto uno jeje

te dejo algo que espero te sirva.





http://cappels.org/dproj/24vdcdc/24volt_ps.html


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2008)

Mira esto y ve de adaptarlo


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 20, 2008)

Bueno, es simple: un Boost controler y un MOSFET-N que se coma toda la potencia extra.
Lo malo: Por el diodo y la bobina circularan un poco mas del doble de la corriente de salida. El diodo sale caro y calienta como negra en baile.
Descripción LTC3872 - No RSENSE Current Mode Boost DC/DC Controller
Datasheet
Software de simulación gratuito LTspice/SwitcherCAD III
Adjunto circuito hecho con ese soft.


----------



## pacoporti (Oct 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias por vuestra rapidas respuestas.He intentado un "experimento".He montado un darlington con un 2N3055 y un transistor NPN de baja potencia,le he cargado un transformador con un secundario de 6 V. en el colector,emisor a masa.Le he aplicado una señal de B.F. a la base mediante un generador.
El transformador tenia otra salida de 16 V.,la cual he rectificado y filtrado.Funciona bien,aplicandole una señal cuadrada de 1 Khz obtengo 16-19 V. de salida,pero la intensidad es pobre.Le cargo una lampara de 12 V. 5 W. y apenas puede con ella.
No entiendo porque no es capaz de suministrar intensidad.Teoricamente,tendria que dar la intensidad que sea capaz de entregar la fuente(en este caso 2 A.).
Os adjunto unas fotos del montaje.A ver si alguien me puede aclarar un poco las ideas...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 2, 2008)

1Khz es una frecuencia muy alta para un transformador con nucleo de hierro. Prueba bajar la frecuencia a unos 50 o 100Hz. Otro de los problemas es que estas haciendo funcionar tu transformador con una corriente continua pulsante cuadrada y no con una corriente alterna senoidal.

Este es un oscilador de 50/100Hz que utilice para un inversor 12v/220v.

Si tu transformador tiene punto medio podes usar dos 3055, uno para cada ciclo. Sino 4 3055 en puente H serviran.

De cuanto es tu transformador?


----------



## seudoagustin (Feb 12, 2009)

HEY , Nilfred:   Tu respuesta sobre el Boost es muy acertada , yo estoy en la misma necesidad pero he intentado adquirir el controlador:  LTC 3872  y no lo he conseguido , no me podrias decir , si sabes donde lo puedo comprar ?
           Por otra parte mi Convertidor DC/DC boost ha de dar 10 Amperios tambien a 12 voltios , 
 desearia saber si me vale el mismo controlador LTC 3872  ? GRACIAS


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 12, 2009)

Nah, te fuiste al carajo con la corriente, te vale el mismo controlador u otro que consigas, da igual. Lo importante es el MOSFET y el diodo que se bancan tamaña corriente: MOSFET hay pero diodo de 30A se complica.
Para salvar el caso se sustituye el diodo por otro MOSFET en rectificación sincrónica, pero eso es otro tema así que *inicia otro hilo* porque acá ya no va.
Para que te des una idea de lo que pedis fijate aca: Linear Design Note 370: 12V to 24V/5A Synchronous Step-Up


----------



## zxeth (Jun 30, 2012)

Bueno veo que este hilo tiene 3 años de antiguedad, tenia una consulta para convertir de 6v a 12v. Aunque haya buscado por el foro, tambien encontre este circuito en internet que parece eficiente y aun mejor bastante barato. Bueno al parecer este circuito tiene una salida maxima de 1,5 amp, la duda es si se puede mejorar a tal punto en que entregue alrededor de 5amp, capaz con un par de darlington pero no se como modificar el resto del circuito. El circuito que intento adaptar es para el cumpleaños de un amigo que se compro una alarma de 12v y unas luces de xenon de 12v para una moto de 6v. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------

